

San Francisco Crime Represented as Elevation - vinchuco
http://dougmccune.com/blog/2010/06/05/if-san-francisco-crime-was-elevation/

======
anonfunction
At first I mistook this post to be an old project aptly named "Crime doesn't
climb" which mapped crime to the elevation it took place.

[https://github.com/gwintrob/crime-doesnt-
climb](https://github.com/gwintrob/crime-doesnt-climb)

